# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  DPT Baffle Corrosion

## LOC

after a week long trip i cleaned the rifle and at the same time thought i'd have a look in the baffles of a 6 month old DPT magnum suppressor. I was surprised to see a significant amount of corrosion and build up in the first couple of baffles in particular, but noticeable on all baffles. i gave them a clean/scrape and it has quite noticeably eaten away at the aluminium of the baffle. i've fired max 30 rounds of 7RM through the suppressor - is this normal?

i know they only have a limited shelf life, but at this rate it looks like it will be well shot by the time i get anywhere near a couple of hundred rounds (perhaps this is the brilliance of the relatively affordable DPT replaceable baffle system???)

so should i be looking after it differently? e.g. open the suppressor after using it and clean with solvent - or similar??


also have a Hardy Gen V and a Gunworks for other rifles and it makes we wonder what is going on in their internal organs...

----------


## Pengy

Hmmm. Maybe you need to ask @DPT

----------


## Frosty

Id be asking the man who makes them, probably knows about them a lot more than others.

----------


## dogmatix

Aaargh.
Don't use solvent. Use the instructions DPT gives you with the suppressor.
Clean with warm water, dishwashing liquid and a soft brush/cloth and grease the gaskets when dry and reassembling.

Get the additional steel baffle from his website if you are worried about life span.

----------


## R93

I use my sonic cleaner with simple green to clean carbon and stuff off parts. Works a treat. Just need to protect said parts properly after doing so.

Get hold of Darren. He is great to deal with and will sort any issue you have.

I have had him go over one of my suppressors and he cleaned it up and returned it with an extra baffle I wanted within a week.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## LOC

thanks guys, i don't recall seeing the instructions but may have tossed them as i have an aversion to anything printed on paper. will clean it the way you describe

its not a major issue yet, but the first baffle will be quite corroded by the time another 6 months comes around.

seeing this is a good reminder to NEVER leave a bloody can on the end of the barrel to eat away at the crown...

----------


## chalkeye

Do you have a picture?

----------


## Kscott

Crickey, I haven't touched my DPT for ages as I can't unscrew the baffles (utterly buggered shoulder). Shot close to 1,000 223 rounds through it, I just figured it was like the Everready battery, just keeps going and going and going  :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

I had fairly bad corrosion in my .17hornet after about 400 rounds, gun since sold, but Darren PM"ed me re the damage, Contact him direct, SS baffle I think helps

----------


## Philipo

> I had fairly bad corrosion in my .17hornet after about 400 rounds, gun since sold, but Darren PM"ed me re the damage, Contact him direct, SS baffle I think helps


Yes 17 hornets are very hard on cans apparently & S steel baffles are best. That reminds me to open it up and have a gander Maca

----------


## DPT

Hi,

Corrosion inside the suppressor is caused by moisture mixing with the burnt gunpowder, this creates ammonia, the obvious sign of this is a white powdery buildup. After every use the suppressor needs to be left in a place/ position that will promote it to dry out, this point his highly stressed in the instructions that is supplied with every suppressor we sell.

Thats one trade off with ultra light suppressors is they need more care and attention.

If you email me some photos through id be happy to take a look and give you my opinion sales@dpt.co.nz

Darren

----------


## Marty Henry

Quite a few of us never see the instructions as the supressor goes directly to the gunsmith and all we get/are interested in is picking it up fitted and ready to go. Had this concern with mine and you set me straight over the phone, but maybe posting the maimtenance instructions here might be usefull.

----------


## mickey

I've got a pdf of the instructions.
Anyone know how to post onto here?

----------


## scoped

post some pics of the baffles.. id like to see as im sure everyone else does

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

I would like to see these instructions as mine definately didnt come with any, it also has quite noticeable corrosion on the first baffle after only 30 rounds of 270 wsm, suppresor is only a week old.

----------


## DPT

Hi,

This is one of the down sides of our modular systems, people seem to freak out when they see wear going on inside them, it happens to all suppressors just you can see inside ours,

Corrosion is the material oxidizing, You wont see the effects of that after one week, although wear from the sand blasting of the gun powder starts from the first bullet that is fired through it, after about 20 or so rounds the wear seems to settle down (this is also pointed out in the instructions)

Im only an email away for anyone that wants a copy of the instructions.

----------


## 6x47

> Hi,
> 
> .. people seem to freak out when they see wear going on inside them, it happens to all suppressors just you can see inside ours,...


Dead right. 

Have a look inside a Hardy with a borescope and you'll see what Darren means.
This one is actually pretty new:

----------


## Gibo

> Dead right. 
> 
> Have a look inside a Hardy with a borescope and you'll see what Darren means.
> This one is actually pretty new:


Looks like a dead leather back turtle to me, is that the clarity of the bore scope? Shit every bore would be flogged if you relied on that thing.

----------


## LOC

thanks for the explanation Darren, i think i recall the build up did have an element of moisture to it. it was on a fluted rifle and the rifle had just experienced a very damp week hunting in which the suppressor was never removed, so i can understand how moisture would have crept in from the barrel end (the other end had tape over it)

this is the only wet hunt this suppressor has been on - any other corrosion would have occurred without any uptake of moisture (it is stored in a very dry spot)

will definitely make a point to clean/dry it as per instructions after a hunt in the wet in particular

----------


## DPT

Here is a llink to the instructions http://www.dpt.co.nz/attachment.php?id_attachment=1

----------


## Maca49

Happy warned me about leaving suppressor a on your rifle, they will cause barrel corrosion, the ammonia smell with ADI 2207 is very noticeable, I take them off all my rifles once I've finished and store seperatly.

----------


## dogmatix

You should see/smell/feel the ammonia from shooting a suppressed AR15 that hasnt been gas busted or has a can that reduces gasback.  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Nibblet

> You should see/smell/feel the ammonia from shooting a suppressed AR15 that hasnt been gas busted or has a can that reduces gasback.


Ah My eye's!

----------


## Bill999

bit of silicone fixes that ar15 issue, nearly sold mine because of it, 2c of silicone later what a difference

----------


## 6x47

> .. is that the clarity of the bore scope? Shit every bore would be flogged if you relied on that thing.


Ah, no, it's not actually. It's a cropped snap I took on my cellphone of the pic on a PC screen, then scaled to lower res.
So it's lo res zoomed up essentially.

----------


## Chur Bay

Where is a good place to get lithium grease.  Is G96 suitable to spray inside?

----------


## Friwi

Wd40 is the liquid spray of choice. Avoid crc. Basic grease works fine.

----------


## Chur Bay

Cheers for that

----------


## Nick-D

I rotate the baffles on mine. Spread the wear. The wear did slow down alot after the first 50 odd on the first before I started rotating. Will invest in a stainless one when the gun gets 284'd.

----------


## R93

> I rotate the baffles on mine. Spread the wear. The wear did slow down alot after the first 50 odd on the first before I started rotating. Will invest in a stainless one when the gun gets 284'd.


That's a good idea. Will try rotating them on mine.😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dreamer

So whats the best way to loosen the baffles too tight to undo by hand?

----------


## DPT

> So whats the best way to loosen the baffles too tight to undo by hand?


Hi, please read the instructions in the link posted a few posts pack.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> That's a good idea. Will try rotating them on mine.😆
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I think I would rather just stuff the first one good and proper and replace it than have a can full of half cooked baffles

----------


## zimmer

> Hi, please read the instructions in the link posted a few posts pack.


You've got the patience of JOB @DPT. Yeah, if all else fails, read the instructions.

----------


## chalkeye

You'll need to add ".pdf" to the downloaded file name to make it work in Windows.

----------


## DPT

> You'll need to add ".pdf" to the downloaded file name to make it work in Windows.


If you click open rather than save it should open right up.

----------


## zimmer

Opened perfectly for me in Win 10 just had to tell it to open using Adobe or you can rename the download file to have a .pdf extension.

----------


## 338 man

They are a great product and well priced but not as trouble free as a stainless muffler. I never clean mine, i just squirt some INOX in from both ends every now and then or after a wet trip. This should keep it going for the expected life span of the suppressor.

----------


## Tahr

I've read all of the comments, and i think my approach is best. I just don't look. I'm sure I will know when its buggered.
I use one on a 20" barrel .243 with one less baffle and full power hand loads. Gong fine after a few hundred shots. Great product.
You guys worry too much  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Just had a look in my .223 can.. Nothing major I guess. But I'll get the stainless blast baffle at some stage.

When you say "Full power" what are you running?

----------


## Tahr

> Just had a look in my .223 can.. Nothing major I guess. But I'll get the stainless blast baffle at some stage.
> 
> When you say "Full power" what are you running?


85 grn interbonds @ 3.3k. Hybrid 100V powder.

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Zipping along!!

----------


## Tahr

> Zipping along!!


Lapua cases. Actual velocity 3274 fps.
One baffle off doesn't seem to make much difference to the noise. At my end, anyway.

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Very good. Just trying some vmax for some long range bunnies... Need a chrony.

----------

